# Stanley Black and Decker buys MTD



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In 2019 Stanley Black and Decker bought 20% of MTD, now they have bought the remainder 80%. I think SWK is a junky conglomerate for the consumer, great for it's shareholders. They've lowered the quality of the brands it has acquired. Dewalt and Stanley tools are not the quality tools of your grandfather from the 1950s 1960s. Neither is Porter Cable anymore. All at their time being King of the Hill.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, most brands are no longer the quality they used to be .... shame really, as years ago, things were made to last .... now, its a throw away world, and you just replace things ......

Remember the TV repair man, or the appliance repair man ... now you just trash it, or recycle it and go buy a new item.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't really see any changes coming from the new ownership arrangement unless they try passing off Chinese clones as American built machines as they tried with Craftsman hand tools. And since that backfired and they were forced to bring some production back to the US, we can hope they learned a lesson.


----------

